# network problem under FreeBSD13.1



## QuesoGrande (Jul 24, 2022)

Not sure how to ask about this since I'm not sure what information is relevant, but let me try this ...

After installing FreeBSD 13.1 for R-Pi4 I find the network interface is not started.  When I went back to re-install, I find that it does not find the network interface at all.  When I try to configure by hand using ifconfig I get nothing.  This is getting frustrating, since I don't know what to do next.  The following questions occur to me ...

1) Is this a known problem?  And if so is it being worked on?

2) I need some advice from someone more knowledgeable than me about what else to try.

If it helps any, I go back to an OpenBSD 6.8 install, and networking works just fine on the very same hardware.  I have tried on a brand new R-Pi to try to eliminate firmware version problems, but no success.  I have tried, using the official instructions from the R-Pi foundation to upgrade firmware and no success, but no damage to the OpenBSD install that works either.  Sorry for the incomplete information about the install, but I'm not even sure what is relevant.

Any help will be GREATLY appreciated, as I have my hopes up for this.

QuesoGrande
(Probably more queso than grande! )


----------



## Business_Woman (Aug 6, 2022)

You probably need to build a driver for the nic. Find out what chipset the pi is using, and check for the corresponding module in /usr/src/sys/<arch>/conf/GENERIC or whatever kernel you are running


----------

